
How do bring in influencers for your startup – Justin Kan - ranidu
https://askwhale.com/q/91d0fc/bringing-in-influencers-was-probably-important-for-both-twitch-and-whale-at-the-beginning-how-do-you-begin-forming-relationships-with-influencers?_branch_match_id=315161835209892407
======
lindorna
Offer something valuable for them. Do their work, make quality content they
can share. Do not try to use them in a bad way.

